# bulk mit java?



## Ey'n G (23. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich Daten ein und aus bulken kann. Bisher hab ich immer bcp verwendet, aber gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das über Java Code zu machen?

Danke und Gruß
Ey'n G


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Was ist "bulken"???


----------



## Ey'n G (23. Aug 2006)

Massenimport von Daten aus einer Datei bzw. Massenexport von Daten in eine Datei


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Okay, abgesehen davon dass ich bcp nicht kenne: Wo genau ist nun das Problem?


----------



## RaoulDuke (23. Aug 2006)

Natürlich kann man das. Wo ist das Problem, was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## Ey'n G (23. Aug 2006)

bcp ist ein Kommandozeilen-Tool und ich möchte eine Java Anwendung schreiben die das macht. Wenn ich mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec bcp aufrufe ist mein Programm nicht mehr Platformunabhängig.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Aha.

Und dein *konkretes* Java-Problem lautet?


----------



## Ey'n G (23. Aug 2006)

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen ob es einen Befehl zum Bulken gibt, und wenn ja, wie der lautet. So nach dem Schema connection.bulkout(File file) oder ähnlich


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

LOL

Nein, den gibts nicht.


----------



## Ey'n G (23. Aug 2006)

Lustig finde ich das nicht, trotzdem danke


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Du weißt doch: Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht!


----------

